# tried a new Cognac...



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

...Thanks to Bully Breed and I must say this is one fine Cognac!

It has a nice sweetness, touches of citrus, vanilla and caramel....very very smooth.

Paired nicely with a Partagas SD#4.

Thanks Joe!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thx for the ****:dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

looks sweet I'm gonna have to try some


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

love your smoking action man, keep smoking so we can keep looking at those sweet pictures


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks tasty,never tried cognac though whats it comparable to.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Bigfoot, you are a class act. cognac is the best (next to water, Dr. Pepper & Crown Royal...lol)


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice, love the PSD 4's


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pairing!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That cognac looks tasty:dribble:Nice choice with the PSD#4


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice love the SD4


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the post! I'll look for it.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice pairing Brian. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

I'mm gonna have to try that one. You might want to try Hine or Pasquinet, they are pretty good cognacs also.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Hmm never tried that cognac, looks tasty!


----------

